# Australian immigration officials issue a reminder over checking visas



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Immigration officials are reminding people that they must make sure they have the correct visa if they are going to work in Australia. For example some visitor visas do not allow non-citizens to work while they are in Australia and people who no longer hold a valid visa are also not allowed to work in [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian immigration officials issue a reminder over checking visas...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

